# Performace Profinet <-> Profibus



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2010)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Profinet. Hat hier jemand schon einmal die
Bussysteme Profinet und Profibus, gegenüber gestellt und entsprechende
praktische Erfahrungen.
Wie ist die  Leistungsfähigkeit im Punkt geschwindigkeit Profinet zu
Profibus.

gruß helmut


----------



## bugatti66 (12 April 2010)

Hi,
interessante Frage.
Aber erst mal eine Gegenfrage:
Wenn man ProfiNet sagt, meint man dann automatisch immer ProfiNet SRT?
Wenn man Profibus sagt meint man ja auch immer Profibus DP.

Jetzt zur Frage,
er wird so schwach sein, wie sein schwächstes Glied.
Es wurden interne Tests gefahren, bei denen sich herausgestellt hat, dass bei der benutzten Konfiguration der Profinet sogar ein Tick langsamer war.

Eigentlich ist der Profinet SRT ja so spezifiziert worden, dass er ungefähr genauso schnell ist wie Profibus DP.    - Oder?


----------



## Michitronik (12 April 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
vielleicht hilft dies.

Profibus                            
12MBit/s
100m Maximallänge des Bus
32 Byte maximaler Datensatz
240Byte max. Telegrammlänge
Übertragung auf dem BUS einer nach dem anderen

Profinet
100MBit/s
100m Länge zwischen 2 Teilnehmern.
254Byte maximaler Datensatz
1400Byte max. Telegrammlänge
Übertragung bidirektional gleichzeitig und zwischen den Geräten unabhängig von anderen Geäten

Es kommt auf die eingesetzte Hardware und auf den Fall bzw. auf das Mengengerüst an. Was maximal Möglich ist.

Zudem bieten sich bei Profinet noch weitere Vorteile an, wie z.B. die Netzanalyse mit standart Tools aus der IT Technik.
Da die meisten Profinetgeräte 2 oder mehr Ports am Gerät haben, braucht man auch nicht unbedingt extra Switches.

Anbei noch ein evtl iinteressanter Link:
http://193.23.168.123:8888/profinetwbt_en/media/chapter1/node2/index.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Danke erst mal soweit,
wir setzen bei uns ausschließlich Profibus ein, jetzt wollen wir bei einer
Anlage wo wir ein wenig Geschwindigkeit brauchen uns nicht eine Bremse
über den Bus einbauen. Der Gedanke war natürlich dann sofort Profinet.

Da noch keine Erfahrungen vorhanden sind, möchte ich heraus finden ob
hier jemand aus Praktischen erfahrungen sagen kann, ja da kann mann
einiges Gewinnen oder lass es wie es ist, den Unterschied merkst du 
sowieso nicht.

Der Aufbau wird mit Standard Komponenten von Siemens gemacht, also
HMI und ET200s. Als CPU kommt bei der Anwendung ein Panel PC.

Ein wenig zu denken gibt mir der Beitrag von Buggati66 das der Profibus
schneller sein kann wie Profinet. Warum ist das so?

@Michitronik
dein Link funktioniert nicht, könntest du da noch mal schauen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Michitronik (13 April 2010)

@Helmut - Es kann sein, dass die Seite nicht richtig dargestellt werden kann, sie benötigt einen aktuellen Flashplayer. Ich habe sie über die google Suche gefunden und schien mir sehr hilfreich. Es handelt sich hier um eine Art Onlineschulung für Profinet.

Zum Beitrag von bugatti66. Das stimmt - in Konstillationen mit wenig Nutzdaten kann es vorkommen, dass Profibus schneller als Profinet ist. Das liegt an der Grundlage von Ethernet. Ethernettelegramme müssen immer ne bestimmte Mindestlänge haben von 64Byte. Wenn die Nutzdaten so gering sind, dass die Mindestlänge nicht erreicht wird, wird das Telegram mit einem sogenannten PAD-Füllfeld aufgefüllt und so die Mindestlänge erreicht wird. Dies kann dazu führen, dass die wenigen Nutzdaten über eine Profibusverbindung schneller gelange als über Profinet. Ander Netzwerke wie z.B. Ethercat vermeiden dies, indem sie so genannte Summenrahmentelegramm erzeugen und die Daten von mehreren Teilnehmern in einem zusammen fassen. Das hat aber wieder andere Nachteile und zwar das das Telegramm zu jedem gesendet werden muss, der daraus Daten bezieht mit der dementsprechenden Durchlaufzeit für das Telegramm.

Wenn ihr bisher Profibus eingesetzt habt, ist es am einfachsten auf Profinet umzusatteln. Weil man Profibus und Profinet gut miteiander kombinieren kann, da die meisten PN CPUs ja auch Profibus fähig sind und so alte bewährte Systemkomponenten nicht umgebaut werden müssen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 April 2010)

Ich denke das hat nichts mit Flash zu tun. Bei mir kommt auch die Meldung "Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Adresse http://193.23.168.123:8888/profinetwbt_en/media/chapter1/node2/index.html ist zurzeit nicht erreichbar."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Bei Profibus ist es noch zusätzlich so das wir da bisher immer nur
1,5MB gefahren sind, die 12MB haben wir immer gemieden weil das
ganze dann noch ein bischen kribbeliger werden kann.

Also wenn wir da auf Profinet umstellen werden kann das ja nur 
ein Gewinn werden. 

Da wir neben den Panel PC mit WinCCflex und Soft SPS noch ein 
paar OP's verbauen möchten, stellt sich die Frage ob wir für diese
noch extra einen seperaten Strang mit eigenen CP aufmachen.
Oder hängen diese an den noch freien Profibus.


----------



## Michitronik (13 April 2010)

@Helmut - kribbelig in wie fern? Durch die Distanz? Da kann ich nur sagen, dass man das bei Profinet nicht hat. 100m zwischen 2 Teilnehmern ist ohne weiteres möglich.

Man kann die OPs, sofern sie mit einem Profinet oder Netzwerkanschluss versehen sind auch in das gleich Netz hängen. Es kommt auf die Menge der Daten an (Netzlast) und wie sie sich in dem Netzwerk verteilen. Da das Profinet Netzwerk auch normale (TCP & UDP) Kommunikation überträgt.

Man könnte z.B. auch noch einen Arbeitsplatz PC an das Profinet anschließen und die Kommunikation über das Profinet abwickeln. Es kommt wie gesagt auf die Netzlast an.

Profinet hat 3 Arten von Kommunikation
1. Profinet NRT (non real time) - für den normalen Datenverkehr (TCP, UDP usw.)
2. Profinet RT (real time) - Profinetkommunikation , bei der die Telegramme mit einer höheren Prorität versehen werden, damit sie bei den Switches bevorzugt verarbeitet werden gegenüber der NRT Kommunikation (Qos). Qos wird auch z.B. bei VOIP- Telefonaten genutzt.
3. Profinet IRT (isochronious real time) - deterministische Echtzeit, bei koordinierten Bewegungen wie fliegende Säge. Hier sind besondere Hardwareanforderungen bei der Netzwerkkomponenten Vorraussetzung. Profinet IRT arbeitet mit einem Zeitschlitzverfahren.

Alle nutzen das gleiche Netzwerk.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Michitronik schrieb:


> @Helmut - kribbelig in wie fern? Durch die Distanz? Da kann ich nur sagen, dass man das bei Profinet nicht hat. 100m zwischen 2 Teilnehmern ist ohne weiteres möglich.


 
Kribbelig, wegen der Verkabelung, da merkt mann schon mal schneller
wie sauber mann gearbeitet hat. Bei den Profinet stelle ich mir das so
vor das wir zum größten Teil Fertigkonfektonierte Leitungen verwenden.
Durch das schnelle Montieren (stecken) kann mann eine Fehler schon
mal schneller auf die Schliche kommen. Den weitern Vorteil sehe ich darin
das bei einen Defekt mal (zur überbrückung) ein Netzwerkkabel aus dem
Büro geholt werden kann, das setzt Stillstandszeiten herab. 

Welche Profinet version wir dann nutzen werden kann ich noch nicht 
sagen. Es wird schon richtung real time sein, da wir punktgenaues
Schalten von Aktoren brauchen.


----------



## Michitronik (13 April 2010)

Durchweg nutzt man bei Profinet vorkonfektionierte Kabel, man kann aber auch die Kabel selbst konfektionieren. Es gibt nützliche Werkzeuge von diversen Herstellern zum Konfektionieren der Kabel.
Zum Testen kann man, wie Sie schon geschrieben haben, die normalen Patchkabel (Crossover nicht nötig) aus dem Büronetzwerk nehmen. Dies kann man auch zum anschliessen des Field PG bzw. Engineering PC nutzen.

Was mir damals sehr geholfen hat, waren die Fachberater bei Siemens in den Regionalbüros. Die waren sehr Hilfsbereit (sind auch mal rausgekommen). Vorallem, wenn man mit den ersten Anlagen mit Profinet dran ist. Einfach mal den Regionalbetreuer drauf ansprechen. Die können einem auch genau sagen, welche Profinet Kommunikation benötigt wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Michitronik schrieb:


> Was mir damals sehr geholfen hat, waren die Fachberater bei Siemens in den Regionalbüros. Die waren sehr Hilfsbereit (sind auch mal rausgekommen). Vorallem, wenn man mit den ersten Anlagen mit Profinet dran ist. Einfach mal den Regionalbetreuer drauf ansprechen. Die können einem auch genau sagen, welche Profinet Kommunikation benötigt wird.


 
So machen wir das auch immer und haben auch morgen ein gespräch, aber
es ist immer sinnvoll vorher ruhig mal nach rechts oder links zu schauen, 
um dann geziehlte fragen stellen zu können.


----------



## Paule (13 April 2010)

Hallo Helmut, ich klinke mich mal in Deinen Thread mit ein weil ich sehe Du hast da kompetente Unterstützung. 
Ich hoffe meine Frage ist jetzt nicht zu doof.

Ich habe eine CPU 3xx PN/DP und Profinet Teilnehmer an dem Ethernet Netzwerk dran.
Kann ich jetzt über diese Schnittstelle (dieses Ethernet Netzwerk) gleichzeitig im NetPro eine unspezifizierte Verbindung anlegen und über TCP/IP mit einer anderen CPU über die Bausteine FC5 / FC6 kommunizieren?

Wenn ja bräuchte ich bei einer PN CPU ja keinen separaten Ethernet CP mehr, ist das so korrekt?

Ich habe da jetzt echt schon unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört.


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2010)

Paule. 
Zu Deine Frage. 
Ja, ein 315-PN/DP kann gleichzeitig Profinet IO Controller sein, und voll-spezifizierter oder unspezifizierter Verbindungen haben.
Probier einfach in STEP7 ein Projekt anzulegen, und versuch verschiedene Konfigurationen zu erstellen.


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2010)

Ergänzung:
Aber FC5/FC6 AG_SEND/AG_RECV wäre falsch.
Entweder die T-Bausteine verwenden für Send/Recieve Verbindungen (entspricht AG_SEND/AG_RECV), oder PUT/GET für S7 Verbindungen.


----------



## Paule (13 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Aber FC5/FC6 AG_SEND/AG_RECV wäre falsch.
> Entweder die T-Bausteine verwenden für Send/Recieve Verbindungen (entspricht AG_SEND/AG_RECV), oder PUT/GET für S7 Verbindungen.


Wieso sind FC5 / FC6 falsch? Wegen der PN CPU?
Sorry, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch: T-Bausteine?


----------



## MSB (13 April 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Sorry, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch: T-Bausteine?



Ich vermute mal Jesper meint:
"Standard-Lib" - Comm...Blocks - FB63 .. 68
hier speziell FB63 "TSEND" bzw. FB64 "TRCV"

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JesperMP (13 April 2010)

Korrekt. Und TCON und TDISCON nicht vergessen.
Die T-Bausteine sind etwas mehr umständlich im vergleich zu AG_SEND/AG_RECV, aber dazu auch flexibler.
Für den erste Versuch mit TCON/TSEND/TRECV/TDISCON empfehle ich ein paar Beispielprojekte:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/30087942 (TCP)
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/32049381 (ISn_TCP)

Noch eine weitere möglicheit ist FB12/FB13 BSEND/BRCV die auch mit ein integrierte Schnittstelle funktionieren.


----------



## Paule (13 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Korrekt. Und TCON und TDISCON nicht vergessen.
> Die T-Bausteine sind etwas mehr umständlich im vergleich zu AG_SEND/AG_RECV, aber dazu auch flexibler.
> Für den erste Versuch mit TCON/TSEND/TRECV/TDISCON empfehle ich ein paar Beispielprojekte:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/30087942 (TCP)
> ...


Ja, schaut auf den ersten Blick wirklich umständlicher aus.
Ich werde das mal in einer ruhigeren Minute (sprich Heimarbeit) genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Danke Dir erst mal.


----------



## Paule (13 April 2010)

So, nun gebe ich den Thread wieder an Helmut ab. 


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So machen wir das auch immer und haben auch morgen ein gespräch,


Hoffentlich kommt etwas Interessantes dabei raus.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 April 2010)

Dazu sollte vielleicht noch gesagt werden, dass man bei Siemens die Ethernet Geschwindigkeit eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann, da die ET200M/S immer noch den alten langsamen Rückwandbus haben. Bei vielen schnellen Analogsignalen ein Problem.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 April 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Dazu sollte vielleicht noch gesagt werden, dass man bei Siemens die Ethernet Geschwindigkeit eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann, da die ET200M/S immer noch den alten langsamen Rückwandbus haben. Bei vielen schnellen Analogsignalen ein Problem.



Woher hast du denn die Informationen über den Rückwandbus der verschiedenen Bauteile? Kannst du da vlt. noch etwas mehr drüber berichten (Unterschiede, Baudraten, etc.)?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Dazu sollte vielleicht noch gesagt werden, dass man bei Siemens die Ethernet Geschwindigkeit eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann, da die ET200M/S immer noch den alten langsamen Rückwandbus haben. Bei vielen schnellen Analogsignalen ein Problem.


 
Die Baugruppen sind auch nicht unbeding mein Problemm, mir geht es nur
darum nicht die zusätzliche Bremse Bus zu haben.

Wir werden jetzt unser Problemm wie folgt lösen.
Es wird eine Microbox 427-C mit F-Technik verwendet und als Bundel
mit Profibus gekauft. Diese werden wir dann mit einen CP1604 erweitern
um mehre Profinetstränge aufmachen zu können.

Es ist so wenn man jetzt von IM151 zu IM151 geht hat mann an jeder
Anschaltung eine Verzögerungszeit von 25-135µs und das kann sich
bei einen ausgedehnten Netz aufbauen.
Darum werden wir mehrere Stränge aufmachen weil das sowiso für unsere
Anwendung mehr sinn macht.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (15 April 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Informationen über den Rückwandbus der verschiedenen Bauteile? Kannst du da vlt. noch etwas mehr drüber berichten (Unterschiede, Baudraten, etc.)?



Von Siemens gibt's keine wirklich gesicherten Info's. Offenbar jedenfalls nicht schneller als 1,5MBit. Stammt halt noch aus der Profibus-Zeit und da hat das gereicht (heute sicher meistens auch). Wer im messtechnischen und Prüfstandsbereich unterwegs ist, sollte sich dann lieber bei Beckhoff umsehen (Ethercat bis in die Klemme).


----------



## JesperMP (15 April 2010)

Es gab ein Thread wo dies diskutiert wurde.
Jemand hatte tagsäglich mit ein Ozilloskop den Takt auf den S7-300 Rückwand P-bus gemessen. Es war 5MHz, was _ungefähr_ 5Mbps entspricht.
Es soll angeblich von S5-100U Rückwandbus stammen.
K-Bus ist nur 187.5kpbs.

edit: HIER ist den Thread.

Ich vermute das ET200S verwendet denselbe P-Bus als S7-300/ET200M.

Siemens hat einige Tools womit man den Aktualisierungszeit mit Profibus/Profinet/ET200M/ET200S _anschätzen_ kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Von Siemens gibt's keine wirklich gesicherten Info's. Offenbar jedenfalls nicht schneller als 1,5MBit. Stammt halt noch aus der Profibus-Zeit und da hat das gereicht (heute sicher meistens auch). Wer im messtechnischen und Prüfstandsbereich unterwegs ist, sollte sich dann lieber bei Beckhoff umsehen (Ethercat bis in die Klemme).


 
Hallo mein Freund, ich habe nicht nach Beckhoff gefragt. Ich weiß wer
die sind und was die können, die sitzen etwa 5KM Luftlienie von uns
entfernt.
Ich finde Beckhoff klasse, aber wir verbauen fast ausschließlich Siemens,
es ist wie es ist. Also las mich bitte damit in ruhe.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (15 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo mein Freund, ich habe nicht nach Beckhoff gefragt. Ich weiß wer
> die sind und was die können, die sitzen etwa 5KM Luftlienie von uns
> entfernt.
> Ich finde Beckhoff klasse, aber wir verbauen fast ausschließlich Siemens,
> es ist wie es ist. Also las mich bitte damit in ruhe.



Also Freunde werden wir sicher nicht werden, so wie du hier rüberkommst. Das Postings war nicht speziell für dich sondern allgemein gehalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Also Freunde werden wir sicher nicht werden...


 
stimmt....

wenn du unbedingt werbung für Beckhoff machen möchtest mach doch 
einen eigenen Thread unter "Suche und Biete". Ich mag nur nicht diese
Allzweckwaffe "Beckhoff als Lösung für alles" und das in jeder zweiten
Antwort von dir.

Hier wurde ein eindeutiges Theama erstellt!


----------



## bugatti66 (16 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> stimmt....
> 
> wenn du unbedingt werbung für Beckhoff machen möchtest mach doch
> einen eigenen Thread unter "Suche und Biete". Ich mag nur nicht diese
> ...


 
Sehr geehrter Thread-Ersteller,
ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, wenn ich auch noch eine andere Firma als Siemens erwähne:
OMRON hat mit dem Feldbussystem CompoNet (genormt als Feldbus mit CIP-Protocol wie Devicenet/EthernetIP/ControlNet) einen Feldbus, der bei Vollausbau eine maximale Gesamt-Zykluszeit von 1ms hat.

Ich bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2010)

bugatti66 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Thread-Ersteller,
> ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, wenn ich auch noch eine andere Firma als Siemens erwähne:
> OMRON hat mit dem Feldbussystem CompoNet (genormt als Feldbus mit CIP-Protocol wie Devicenet/EthernetIP/ControlNet) einen Feldbus, der bei Vollausbau eine maximale Gesamt-Zykluszeit von 1ms hat.
> 
> Ich bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung.


 
Sehr geehrter Herr Antwortgeber,
ihre Endschuldigung ist angenommen. Ich habe aber jetzt, wie schon des
öfteren erwähnt *Siemens-Baugruppen* und wollte nur in erfahrung 
bringen, wie der Performance Unterschied zwischen *Profinet <-> Profibus* ist.
Die Information über die Omron Baugruppen ist intressant, aber ich werde
Sie sofort wieder vergessen. Vielen Dank noch mal für die Info und die
bemühungen, die mich leider bei meiner Fragestellung kein bischen weiter
bringt.
Kleiner Tip von mir benutzen Sie doch die Suche Funktion des Forums
vlt. finden Sie ja einen Thread wo ihre Lössung besser reinpasst.

Ich wünsche ihnen auf jeden fall ein schönes Wochenende
gruß Helmut


----------



## Longbow (21 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Antwortgeber,
> ihre Endschuldigung ist angenommen. Ich habe aber jetzt, wie schon des
> öfteren erwähnt *Siemens-Baugruppen* und wollte nur in erfahrung
> bringen, wie der Performance Unterschied zwischen *Profinet <-> Profibus* ist.
> ...



Wollte noch mal kurz ansprechen, das es bei "Profinet" ein paar mehr Untergruppen gibt:

Profinet CBA
Profinet I/O RT 
Profinet I/O IRT flexible
Profinet I/O IRT High Performance (Top)
Profinet I/O IRT mit DFP...

Das Ganze ist dann alles noch in den verschiedenen Conformance Classes verpackt...

Wenn es mit Profinet schnell sein soll (Reaktionszeit), dann sollte man mindestens eine aktuelle SIEMENS PN Cpu nehmen (die Ende letzten Jahres eingeführten 317/315 oder die 319/400) und  mit IRT bei 250µs Updatezeit fahren.

Wenn "nur" die zeitliche Präzision gut sein muss, kann man das auch mit Profibus machen (mit 1µs Flanken Messen oder Ausgeben).


----------



## trinitaucher (21 April 2010)

Kurzer OT-Ausflug meinerseits:


Longbow schrieb:


> Wollte noch mal kurz ansprechen, das es bei "Profinet" ein paar mehr Untergruppen gibt:
> 
> Profinet CBA
> Profinet I/O RT
> ...


Wenn es bei Profinet IRT schon Unterscheidungen gibt, die bestimmt auch nicht alle von allen prinzipiell als IRT-fähig klassifizierten Geräten unterstützt werden, wie soll sich Profinet dann am Markt vernüftig etablieren?
Wenn selbst Siemens, federführend in der Profinet-Entwicklung, erst seit kurzer Zeit vernüftige Hardware zur Verfügung stellt .... 

Wonach muss ich als nicht-Siemens-Anwender schauen, wenn mir ein IRT-Gerät angeboten wird?
Sind die IRT-Versionen kompatibel untereinander? (oder wieder mal ein Siemens-Dialekt?)


----------



## Longbow (21 April 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Kurzer OT-Ausflug meinerseits:
> 
> Wenn es bei Profinet IRT schon Unterscheidungen gibt, die bestimmt auch nicht alle von allen prinzipiell als IRT-fähig klassifizierten Geräten unterstützt werden, wie soll sich Profinet dann am Markt vernüftig etablieren?
> Wenn selbst Siemens, federführend in der Profinet-Entwicklung, erst seit kurzer Zeit vernüftige Hardware zur Verfügung stellt ....
> ...




Es ist schon alles standardisiert (oder fast fertig standardisiert: Profinet 2.3) aber eben nicht einfach zu durchblicken. Profinet IRT mit DFP würde ich als Reaktion auf Ethercat betrachten und ist daher auch ganz frisch.
Kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner: Profinet I/O RT.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 April 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> Es ist schon alles standardisiert (oder fast fertig standardisiert: Profinet 2.3) aber eben nicht einfach zu durchblicken. Profinet IRT mit DFP würde ich als Reaktion auf Ethercat betrachten und ist daher auch ganz frisch.
> Kleinster gemeinsamer Nenner: Profinet I/O RT.


Na ja, ist ja kein Geheimniss, dass ich von Beckhoff  + EtherCAT überzeugt bin 
EtherCAT gibt's seit vielen Jahren. Immer noch das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Performance und in seiner Spezifikation seit jeher unverändert.

Gibt es denn schon nicht-Siemens-Geräte für das IRT mit DFP?


----------



## Longbow (21 April 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Na ja, ist ja kein Geheimniss, dass ich von Beckhoff  + EtherCAT überzeugt bin
> EtherCAT gibt's seit vielen Jahren. Immer noch das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Performance und in seiner Spezifikation seit jeher unverändert.
> 
> Gibt es denn schon nicht-Siemens-Geräte für das IRT mit DFP?



Es gibt meines Wissen auch von SIEMENS noch kein Gerät mit IRT und DFP
aber Phoenix Contact und SIEMENS arbeiten gemeinsam daran.
Profinet 2.3 ist noch im Draft.


Man sollte auch nicht vergessen,
dass es für Beckhoff ungleich einfacher ist im Jahre 2003 (Ethercat) zu kommen und aus den Fehler der anderen zu lernen ohne auf irgendwelche Altlasten Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen.

Aber sie haben für ihr Ethercat Respekt verdient!


----------

